# What's comes after the Crown Vic???



## POSD

Now that the beloved Crown Vic is nearing retirement, I was wondering what some of your departments have chosen to go with for a patrol vehicle? The Interceptor? The Caprice or Impala PPV? Dodge Charger? Something else?

I was surprised to hear that we were most likely (and supposedly we have 40 on order) going with the Caprice PPV. Not sure how roomy it is going to be for our 2 man cars, as well as with the gear shifter being in the center console area, how would the MDT be mounted, light control and radio be configured? Etc...

Anyhow, just looking for some thoughts/feedback.

POSD


----------



## soxrock75

Looks kida roomy. Not sure how it will feel with 2 big fellas in there though???


----------



## fra444

We tried the Charger with little success. Not a good front li e cruiser for a busy dept. We have a few Impalas and they look no less roomy then the CV and we are getting the Caprice for our front line cruiser. One of our guys went to Foxboro and took the Caprice for a test drive on a closed track and loved it!


----------



## Johnny Law

We got our order in for the last batch of CVPI's off the assembly, so we won't be getting anything "new" until next year. And since the captain is a Ford guy, my guess is we are getting the Interceptor. I'd rather have the Caprice with it's lucious V-8, but I'm being told the Ford V6 makes more horsepower. Whatever, as long as the A/C is cold and the seat is comfortable.


----------



## POSD

I just heard that we are getting one more batch of 2011 CV to roll out for our 2012 line replenishment. My understanding is that the Dept. Is waiting for the V6 Caprice, due out in late 2012. That means that my district will be getting the Caprice when they arrive. Not positive then what the 40 on order are all about....i guess time will tell.


----------



## honor12900

Looks like my department will be getting the Ford Taurus. All the brass has already began to upgrade to that.


----------



## CJIS

Well we have not had much luck with the Charger but considering my dept has no money I am sure I will be driving the same POS CVPI's and Charger for the next several years. We have more cars down than up lately. I would like to see how the Caprice is but I doubt I will anytime soon.


----------



## Guest

We'll be getting ours from whoever wins the state contract.


----------



## Herrdoktor

The Charger is a POS with a tiny backseat and trunk. 

I believe VA SP is going with Ford Interceptor and the two largest departments in northern VA (Fairfax and us) are going with GM. Most smaller departments follow our lead and will get their contracts a few months later.


----------



## TopCop24

Westford PD has a new Charger and it looks pretty nice. I've heard that Dodge actually made a specific police package this year, unlike in years passed.


----------



## Killjoy

View attachment 2812


View attachment 2813


We're going with the flying cars as to better track replicants.


----------



## firefighter39

I heard the Constables are getting this
View attachment 2814


----------



## Big.G

We have Chargers now and and they suck. I've been told the department has decided to go with the AWD Police Interceptor and we should be getting a couple in either November or December. I'm looking forward to it. I would have rather seen us go with the Caprice (the V8 is better for my psychological well-being :shades_smile but at least we're going to be getting AWD for the snow. I just hope we're getting the turbocharged V6 and not the standard, naturally aspirated one..

This is actually the first I've heard about anyone going with the Caprice.

---------- Post added at 22:19 ---------- Previous post was at 22:15 ----------



Johnny Law said:


> I'd rather have the Caprice with it's lucious V-8, but I'm being told the Ford V6 makes more horsepower.


The optional turbocharged V6 puts out 365hp, compared to the 355hp the naturally aspirated V8 in the Caprice makes. The standard, naturally aspirated V6 in the Police Interceptor puts out about 280hp.


----------



## Goose

We're getting a Tahoe next...we don't even have any CVPI's. RWD is generally a bad idea where we are.

A neighboring department has a few Caprices on order.


----------



## Herrdoktor

frank said:


> We're getting a Tahoe next...we don't even have any CVPI's. RWD is generally a bad idea where we are.
> 
> A neighboring department has a few Caprices on order.


The Tahoes are alright but man do you get a pucker factor riding code in those beasts.


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> We're getting a Tahoe next...we don't even have any CVPI's. RWD is generally a bad idea where we are.
> 
> A neighboring department has a few Caprices on order.


Why is RWD bad for your area?

I don't know if I could get used to FWD at this point.....I'm too used to the high-speed handling characterstics of RWD (powering out of a turn, etc.).


----------



## Goose

Delta784 said:


> Why is RWD bad for your area?
> 
> I don't know if I could get used to FWD at this point.....I'm too used to the high-speed handling characterstics of RWD (powering out of a turn, etc.).


Delta, I sent you a PM re: my geographical considerations.

Never having driven a FWD patrol vehicle, I asked a driving instructor that I know about FWD vs. RWD in emergency handling situations...besides the obvious understeer and oversteer, he said that you can go faster into a turn with a RWD because you can stay on the power longer. However, you can usually come out of the turn faster with a FWD because you can get full on the throttle just past the apex of the turn.

My own car is FWD and the work cars are RWD...a slight change in handling in snow and wet conditions to say the least.


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> Delta, I sent you a PM re: my geographical considerations.
> 
> Never having driven a FWD patrol vehicle, I asked a driving instructor that I know about FWD vs. RWD in emergency handling situations...besides the obvious understeer and oversteer, he said that you can go faster into a turn with a RWD because you can stay on the power longer. However, you can usually come out of the turn faster with a FWD because you can get full on the throttle just past the apex of the turn.
> 
> My own car is FWD and the work cars are RWD...a slight change in handling in snow and wet conditions to say the least.


Got it, and replied.

The only FWD car I've ever owned (well, that was MINE and not my wife's) was a Ford Taurus SHO, and I did some experimental pursuit driving tests......purely in the name of science, of course. 

I never liked the feel of coming out of a corner with FWD....the front wheels tend to "hop" and lose traction. My instructor for pursuit driving at the academy was a graduate of the Tony Scotti School of Driving, and he was vehement that FWD was not good for police patrol work.


----------



## Deuce

They manufactured police cars past 05???


----------



## armsmaster270

Sorry I can't compute past the 440Mag Dodge Polara.


----------



## mpd61

armsmaster270 said:


> Sorry I can't compute past the 440Mag Dodge Polara.


Jeezus! are you showing your age!...I remember when MOPAR got out of the game in 1989 with the Gran Fury. By then the "Police Pkg" was a 318, HD Alternator, swaybar, and anti-piss/puke HD vinyl rear seat. I drove the medium ice-blue metallic version, BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW I had a 1968 Chrysler New Yorker with the 440..Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Law

USMCMP5811 said:


> The only thing good about FWD is E-Brake slides.......... Hunter style...


You don't need an e-brake to do power slides when you drive the last of the big blocks! Heavy in front, light in the ass, and more than enough torque to start the earth rotating backwards on it's axis!


----------



## cc3915

*Ford Police Interceptors earn official pursuit ratings*

The Michigan State Police have officially graced the Ford Police Interceptor line with a Pursuit-Rated designation after a volley of tests. Both the Interceptor Sedan and Utility withstood the organization's battery of 0-60, braking and handling evaluations over a period of two days. And, the results?

According to Ford, both vehicles offer increased fuel economy and performance compared to the outgoing Crown Victoria Police Interceptor thanks to the use of the company's 3.5-liter turbocharged Ecoboost V6. With 365 horsepower and 350 pound-feet of torque, the engine offers more grunt than the old 4.6-liter V8 with a smaller appetite for fuel.

The addition of a larger alternator and radiator means that the forced-induction six-pot can now handle the abuse that patrol duty can wreak on a vehicle. In addition, Ford says that its offerings are the only law-enforcement-specification options on the market right now specifically engineered to protect occupants from a 75 mph rear-end collision.

Ford Police Interceptors earn official pursuit ratings


----------



## j809

I just got my new 11 Charger with Hemi. Great redesign and performance. Love v8 rumble


----------



## j809

Here it is


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> Just be careful - as one of my coworkers found out - they don't corner or take exit ramps at speeds > 90MPH.


Hahahaha. Now that's funny right there. I can't think of a vehicle made that can do that.

---------- Post added at 23:48 ---------- Previous post was at 23:47 ----------




j809 said:


> Here it is


Nice tail lights j.


----------



## Bloodhound

mtc said:


> Just be careful - as one of my coworkers found out - they don't corner or take exit ramps at speeds > 90MPH.


Did he get that back after repair, or was it totaled? I stopped the guy he was "catching up to".


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> EVOC - which is where the Dept should be sending them upon issuance anyway.


You mean they don't do that anymore?

---------- Post added at 20:06 ---------- Previous post was at 18:34 ----------

*Just the Facts: 

The 2012 Chevrolet Caprice Police Patrol Vehicle outperformed the 2013 Ford Police Interceptor in recent Michigan State Police testing, said General Motors in a statement on Wednesday.
Ford said that its 2013 Ford Police Interceptors did well in Michigan State Police testing.
GM said the Caprice PPV posted a best-in-class top speed of 154 mph compared to 148 mph for the Ford Police Interceptor.
2012 Chevrolet Caprice Police Patrol Vehicle Claims Bragging Rights in Testing

**http://www.insideline.com/chevrolet...ehicle-claims-bragging-rights-in-testing.html

*


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> *GM said the Caprice PPV posted a best-in-class top speed of 154 mph compared to 148 mph for the Ford Police Interceptor.
> *


I have no need or desire for a cruiser that can go 140+mph.

---------- Post added at 01:32 ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 ----------




mtc said:


> Hopefully they've started - the kids were all trained on the CV's - then when the Chargers were added to the fleet they were just handed over and not put through the paces.


The CV's when I started were the old square boxes that could barely get out of their own way....the current CVPI is about twice as fast, acceleration-wise.

In any case, it's nice to see the Big Three (GM, Ford, Chrysler) all have entries in the law enforcement market again.


----------



## Bloodhound

USMCMP5811 said:


> That is one F-U-G-L-Y looking cruiser!


That they are. And be real careful in reverse, there's only about 6-7 vertical inches of visibility out the back window, with a super high trunk to go with it.


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> I have no need or desire for a cruiser that can go 140+mph.


C'mon....The Furnace Brook Parkway is built for speed.


----------



## SinePari

Deuce said:


> They manufactured police cars past 05???


If you're one of the beautiful people with that lil' SWAT badge, or have some golden eggs on your collar you get a bandy spankin' new Taurus to TAKE HOME.



cc3915 said:


> In addition, Ford says that its offerings are the only law-enforcement-specification options on the market right now specifically engineered to protect occupants from a 75 mph rear-end collision.


Well, we'll see about that soon enough.



mtc said:


> Hopefully they've started - the kids were all trained on the CV's - then when the Chargers were added to the fleet they were just handed over and not put through the paces.


If the officer was issued a new vehicle no matter what it is, they're issued at Devens airfield EVOC and put through the refresher driving to familiarize themselves.


----------



## j809

Love how it handles but you have to be careful. 80 feels like 35


----------



## RodneyFarva

*Re: Ford Police Interceptors earn official pursuit ratings*

Does that thing come with a pull start and priming bulb? :yellowcarded:


----------



## Guest

niteowl1970 said:


> C'mon....The Furnace Brook Parkway is built for speed.


DCR road......notify state. :shades_smile:


----------



## Deuce

SinePari said:


> If you're one of the beautiful people with that lil' SWAT badge, or have some golden eggs on your collar you get a bandy spankin' new Taurus to TAKE HOME.


The pin don't get ya shit round here. Only the self-imposed "important" people with shit on their shoulders, and some regardless of rank (traffic), get a company car to save on gas $$...


----------



## cc3915

*Dodge Charger Pursuit claims its victories in Michigan State Police tests*

The Big Three are finally done one-upping each other in this year's Michigan State Police vehicle evaluations, with the 2012 Dodge Charger Pursuit V8 laying down some heady numbers on the test track. The Charger emerged with the fastest lap time ever recorded in the Michigan State Police test's history, at 1:33.7.

That, boys and girls, is something else. The Chevrolet Caprice PPV may have the best top speed and braking, but the Charger has shown it has the chops to slice up the twisties as well. The Hemi-powered Charger also gets to 60 in under six seconds with the optional 3.07 gears.

Dodge Charger Pursuit claims its victories in Michigan State Police tests


----------



## Guest

They seem great, but our Chargers are always in the shop. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest

I would have been perfectly content to have the 2011-version of the CVPI for the rest of my career....roomy, safe, comfortable, and plenty fast for my needs, plus Ford could have cranked them out for another 10 years with no R&D costs while they still sold them by the thousands.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> I would have been perfectly content to have the 2011-version of the CVPI for the rest of my career....roomy, safe, comfortable, and plenty fast for my needs, plus Ford could have cranked them out for another 10 years with no R&D costs while they still sold them by the thousands.


I wish Ford could make a seat that didn't flatten into a wooden bench in the first 15000 miles.

If you share your cruiser with a guy over 220 lbs it's even worse.


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> I wish Ford could make a seat that didn't flatten into a wooden bench in the first 15000 miles.
> 
> If you share your cruiser with a guy over 220 lbs it's even worse.


Hey now....I'm 220lbs, but it's spread over 6 feet and 3 inches, so I don't think that's unreasonable.

At least one of the people who work my cruiser on other shifts/my days off is heavier than me, and the car is approaching 15,000 miles with no detectable difference in the driver's seat.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> Hey now....I'm 220lbs, but it's spread over 6 feet and 3 inches, so I don't think that's unreasonable.
> 
> At least one of the people who work my cruiser on other shifts/my days off is heavier than me, and the car is approaching 15,000 miles with no detectable difference in the driver's seat.


These cushions blow.

I had the misfortune of sharing my take home with a guy over 285. Our shop changed the seat 3 times.


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> I had the misfortune of sharing my take home with a guy over 285. Our shop changed the seat 3 times.


How do you share a "take home" cruiser??


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> How do you share a "take home" cruiser??


New guys get 'shift' take homes and share the cruiser with a guy from the opposite shift.

Veterans get permanent take homes.


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> New guys get 'shift' take homes and share the cruiser with a guy from the opposite shift.
> 
> Veterans get permanent take homes.


Gotcha.


----------



## topcop14

My only problem with the 2011 CVPI in the FING head rest. The thing is breaking my neck.


----------



## Deuce

topcop14 said:


> My only problem with the 2011 CVPI in the FING head rest. The thing is breaking my neck.


My god, I feel for you. I thought I had problems with my 05 with 100K miles. My only problems are: The A/C blows warm air, the suspension system is non-extistent, the ailignment is shot, the gauges all light up, the seat is broken, the windshield is opaque, the brakes vibrate and grind, the laptop works intermittently, the door lock works intermittently, the radio volume blasts without me touching it, the undercarriage vibrates and the paint's peeling. But the plus sides are: grown adults leaving their food/trash in the car/trunk, and rookie fucks leaving their spit on the windshield from their GPSs.

I'd definitely file a grievance with your union about that damn headrest.....


----------



## Guest

You finally got a laptop Deuce? You're moving up in the world!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herrdoktor

Deuce said:


> My god, I feel for you. I thought I had problems with my 05 with 100K miles. My only problems are: The A/C blows warm air, the suspension system is non-extistent, the ailignment is shot, the gauges all light up, the seat is broken, the windshield is opaque, the brakes vibrate and grind, the laptop works intermittently, the door lock works intermittently, _the radio volume blasts without me touching it_, the undercarriage vibrates and the paint's peeling. But the plus sides are: grown adults leaving their food/trash in the car/trunk, and rookie fucks leaving their spit on the windshield from their GPSs.
> 
> I'd definitely file a grievance with your union about that damn headrest.....


Nothing like driving down a dark country road at around 3 am on a slow night and having the Crown Vic's radio just decide to go up to 15 for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Guest

What is it about the CVPI that the license plate light always burns out within the first year?


----------



## TopCop24

Delta my plate light went out the day it was issued to me and parked in my driveway:shades_smile:


----------



## topcop14

Deuce said:


> My god, I feel for you. I thought I had problems with my 05 with 100K miles. My only problems are: The A/C blows warm air, the suspension system is non-extistent, the ailignment is shot, the gauges all light up, the seat is broken, the windshield is opaque, the brakes vibrate and grind, the laptop works intermittently, the door lock works intermittently, the radio volume blasts without me touching it, the undercarriage vibrates and the paint's peeling. But the plus sides are: grown adults leaving their food/trash in the car/trunk, and rookie fucks leaving their spit on the windshield from their GPSs.
> 
> I'd definitely file a grievance with your union about that damn headrest.....


Been there, I feel your pain. I solved the food and trash issue by taking said trash and putting in the offending officers mail box.


----------



## Deuce

5-0 said:


> You finally got a laptop Deuce?


Low bid tin cans and string, woo hoo!



Herrdoktor said:


> Nothing like driving down a dark country road at around 3 am on a slow night and having the Crown Vic's radio just decide to go up to 15 for no reason whatsoever.


It really sucks when it wakes me up...

---------- Post added at 09:44 ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 ----------



topcop14 said:


> Been there, I feel your pain. I solved the food and trash issue by taking said trash and putting in the offending officers mail box.


Yah, I've tried that too. I've tried reasoning, love notes, negative reinforcement and direct threats, all to no avail. I work with a bunch of fucking kids; I can't believe they're allowed to carry guns. I can't imagine what their homes look like...


----------



## fra444

Most of you know me and have seen I'm not a large guy, I feel cramped in the frigging crown jewel!!!!!!! Ford has ignored complaints from PD's for years and I say screw them! I just hope Dodge gets their head out of their ass and fixes the issues with the Charger and Chevy puts out a reliable cruiser.


----------



## topcop14

Deuce said:


> Yah, I've tried that too. I've tried reasoning, love notes, negative reinforcement and direct threats, all to no avail. I work with a bunch of fucking kids; I can't believe they're allowed to carry guns. I can't imagine what their homes look like...


If you can't beat them join them, leave a big fat booger on the steering wheel.


----------



## honor12900

topcop14 said:


> Yah, I've tried that too. I've tried reasoning, love notes, negative reinforcement and direct threats, all to no avail. I work with a bunch of fucking kids; I can't believe they're allowed to carry guns. I can't imagine what their homes look like...


I always love the guys using the electric seats as trash compactors. It really smells nice after a couple days off.


----------



## Guest

topcop14 said:


> Been there, I feel your pain. I solved the food and trash issue by taking said trash and putting in the offending officers mail box.


That's what I've done....put it in an evidence bag and leave it with the officer's name on it at the front desk, so the desk sergeant will hand it to them at the next roll call. Or, if they're still on the air, call them on the radio and ask if they want to save all the trash they left in the cruiser, or if they expect me to throw it out for them.


----------



## Deuce

topcop14 said:


> If you can't beat them join them, leave a big fat booger on the steering wheel.


I'd do that if I thought it'd work, but I bet my booger would just attract more, and after a few days I'd end up cleaning a bigger mess.. Oh well, my OCD is my burden...

I do love my assigned car though. It's like an amusement ride; every time I hit a manhole cover I bounce across the street. I just never know which way, so hones my reaction times..


----------



## SinePari

Got in a little dinger during a pursuit a few days back. It put a GMC Envoy out of action and my Ford g-ride lives on.


----------

